# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Tranposición Plata Cobre

## Aminoliquid

Hola,

Este es el primer efectillo que subo, la idea es tomada de un poco de allí y otro de acá.Está en proceso de evolución,como todo lo que practico...
Espero vuestros consejos y distintos puntos de vista.

Un saludo.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=DygK6UK2WgM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=DygK6UK2WgM

----------


## Darkman

Compañero, no veo el enlace!

----------


## Aminoliquid

¿Ahora? Creo que ya está... ¿Cómo se insertaba el vídeo?

----------


## Darkman

Ya está. ¡Me faltó paciencia! Me ha gustado, pero lamento no poder ayudarte. En monedas soy un muggle.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Muchas gracias Darkman, a ver que me dicen los que saben de esto... Pero si como espectador me dices que te gusta pues ya con eso he conseguido algo. :-)

Un saludo!

----------


## mnlmato

A mí hay una cosilla que me chirría... y es el cam*** de Bobo.

Fíjate que estás justo encima del cubilete mostrando la moneda de plata y para guardarla en el cubilete, no hace falta nada más que abrir los dedos y dejarla caer... pero no, mueves la mano hacia arriba y con brusquedad la tiras, lo cuál es normal internamente para poder realizar el pase pero externamente no tiene coherencia.

Conservando la construcción, puedes mostrar la moneda de plata justo delante del cubilete y en el trayecto de echarla dentro, se realiza el cambio y queda mejor metido.  También sería interesante que justo antes de tirarla, el cuerpo se fuera girando para llamar la atención sobre la de cobre, aunque con ese plano no se observaría bien xD 

Otra ideílla es que si usamos un cubilete para la transpo, podemos intentar que ese cubilete juegue algún papel más en vida externa e interna... por ejemplo sacar las monedas de él, lo cuál dará más naturalidad a la mano cargada y pensando a partir de ahí se nos abrirán puertas para cambiar la construcción y sacar algo nuevo.

Un saludo

----------


## sann

> A mí hay una cosilla que me chirría... y es el cam*** de Bobo.
> 
> Fíjate que estás justo encima del cubilete mostrando la moneda de plata y para guardarla en el cubilete, no hace falta nada más que abrir los dedos y dejarla caer... pero no, mueves la mano hacia arriba y con brusquedad la tiras, lo cuál es normal internamente para poder realizar el pase pero externamente no tiene coherencia.


Totalmente de acuerdo, va todo muy suave y de repente lanzas la moneda como con rabia, como bien dice mnlmato la idea es dejarla caer, con este gesto le das importancia a un movimento que no la ha de tener.

Un saludo!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Toda la razón del mundo Manuel y Sam!!


El caso es que hice una primera grabación y el ritmo total del efecto era un poco más acelerado y con menos pausas. Tan acelerado que el mismo efecto cabía en 15 segundos de grabación. Entonces el cambio queda más bien metido, pero realmente mi ritmo natural no es tan acelerado y como dice Manuel, ese gesto internamente es necesario pero externamente casi carece de sentido. Tal vez practicando pienso que podría llegar a suavizarlo más, pero las ideas de Manuel me han abierto otras puertas! 
Me ha gustado esa idea de justificar el movimiento al enseñar y luego dejar la moneda dentro del cubilete, y en lo de darle un valor a este sacando las monedas de dentro también, no lo había pensado!! 

Voy a trabajar esas dos ideas y a seguir pensando...

Muchas gracias a los dos por la ayuda!!

----------


## imdumas

Hola aminoliquid! 
Me ha alegrado ver un video tuyo, espero que sea el hopping que te di jaja X).
A parte del cambio de bobo, que ya te lo han dicho, te voy a comentar un detalle que, a mi parecer,  si se soluciona,  da naturalidad.
Fijate en tus manos, justo antes de realizar una trampa se las notan tensas. Se nota que te estás "posicionando" para hacer algo. Es como cuando un gato se prepara para saltar, no se si me entiendes. Mira los segundos 23 y 24 del video, tu mano tiembla ligeramente porque justo después va a realizar una trampa. 
Esto, aunque parezca tonteria, te aseguro que influencia inconscientemente al espectador.  Ellos, al ver esos gestos de "inseguridad", se intuyen que habrá justo despues una trampa. Tienes que hacer la técnica sin vacileos, y siempre con algo de missdirection.
Es como los magos que, cuando hacen un doble lift,  cogen la carta de manera diferente a cuando realmente cogen una sola carta.  Sabes que efecto provoca eso? Que el espectador asocie esa manera extraña de coger la carta a que el mago va a hacer una trampa. En tu caso debes tratar las monedas como si no dieras el cambiazo una por otra.

Quizá es un poco rebuscado,  pero bueno ahi queda el consejo

----------

